# Canon Rumors Site Not Updating When Page Refreshed, etc.



## dppaskewitz (Nov 18, 2013)

The Canon Rumors site is not updating for some of us (apparently those who don't use IE):


brad-man

6D
*****
Posts: 523
View Profile
Personal Message (Offline)

Re: Things to get when you purchase a 600mm?
« Reply #56 on: November 17, 2013, 10:37:33 PM »

Quote

Quote from: dppaskewitz on November 17, 2013, 07:17:14 PM

Quote from: ajfotofilmagem on November 17, 2013, 06:13:42 PM

Sorry out of the topic, but a few days ago the same topics are on the homepage CR. Is it just me, or is the site having problems? Always appear the following topics:

Things to get when you purchase a 600mm?
Canon 40mm f/2.8 Lens: Thoughts? Reviews? Is it worth getting?
Canon Suspends Downloading of New C300 Firmware
Comet ISON = ISOFF?
Any reason to choose a 7D over a 70D?
Deal: Everyone Needs a Pancake
Comparing 16-35 to Nikon 14-24 and Zeiss/Leica primes
Sony A7-A7R pre-ordered @ 200% bigger than expected
Handheld vs. tripod with the Great Whites
Lots of New Lenses Coming in 2014 [CR2]


I get the same thing and have been wondering about it. Anyone know?


I get the same thing in Chrome. IE10 works normally.

I'm trying to alert admin (I suppose there are other ways to do that as well ).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2013)

Safari works normally, as well. Since IE10 and Safari are fine, it might be a Chrome issue (caching problem), and the site admin might not be able to help...


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 18, 2013)

I use Firefox, so at least two browsers were having the problem.

Interestingly, after about two days of not updating, the site now appears to be working OK.


----------



## troy19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Site doesn't seem to update over the whole weekend. At least the topics in the forum discussions on the right column doesn't change at all. That's unusual, there's normally much more traffic here on CR. Can't imagine all users are asleep or at photo sessions 

Tested with IE8.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 18, 2013)

Firefox seems to be working OK for me


----------



## tolusina (Nov 18, 2013)

Site didn't update over the weekend here on the PC, either. 
Tried three different browsers, Chrome, FF and IE, same listing showed on all three even though Chrome and IE had not previously been used to view CR.
Site updated (apparently) normally on my phone.
All seems fine now.


----------



## ahab1372 (Nov 18, 2013)

one Chrome version had some issues with some of the websites we use at our company, it was a known issue. A later release fixed that - maybe it was the same bug


----------



## junkwerks (Nov 18, 2013)

Try flushing your web browser cache when you see problems like this. This works quite often if the website that you are viewing is undergoing development changes.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Nov 19, 2013)

Same "not updating" issue for me with both Safari & Firefox on Mac OS X 10.8.5.

I had it also happen to me here a few weeks ago, and then after several days it fixed itself... Who knows why...


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 19, 2013)

Also try "refreshing" the browser while on the website. I still have no issue on a Win 7 machine with Firefox or with 0S7 on an Ipad (Safari).


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 19, 2013)

ctrl+F5 works for me (windows)...


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 19, 2013)

Doesn't seem to be updating today either. even with ctrl+f5


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 19, 2013)

or deleting cache and browsing history, etc.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 19, 2013)

.
The refresh rate appears to have fallen to once per day.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 20, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> The refresh rate appears to have fallen to once per day.



Yep, looks that way. Updated this morning when I logged on, but nothing new during the day


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 23, 2013)

I use Opera browser, Internet Explorer, and still do not see updates on topics that appear on the main CR. Only updates when new headlines appear admin CR. Since yesterday appear the same topics:

Canon Canada Student CPS Program
New EOS-1 in 2014 [CR1]
Yongnuo's 600-exrt compatinle transmitter!
"Your camera takes great photos" and other peeves
Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth
Ken Rockwell reviews canon 50mm f/1.0
L Lenses for crop bodies
Uncle Terry - anyone seen / read this article outside Australia / New Zealand?
Waterscapes
Adobe Photoshop CC + LR5 for $10/month now available for everyone!


----------



## distant.star (Nov 24, 2013)

.
Apparently, this is the new normal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2013)

Everything works ok for me with IE 10 and now IE 11. Firefox works fine as well.


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Everything works ok for me with IE 10 and now IE 11. Firefox works fine as well.



Dear Mr. Mt Spokane
Sorry to ask the Thing that I do not know---What is " IE 10 or IE 11" ?
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## fotorex (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello Surapon,

IE is the abbreviation for Internet Explorer.
So Mr. Mt Spokane is telling us, that he has no issues with the two latest versions (10 and 11) of Internet Explorer.

Frank


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 24, 2013)

For me, not refreshing with Firefox. I have the same lineup as yesterday (as noted above). I have hit the refresh and cleared my cache, with no help.

I navigated to Canon Rumors using IE (don't know which version) and got a different, presumably more current, line up. I don't yet know whether it is updating.

I hope this isn't the new normal.....................


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 24, 2013)

And, the refresh seems to work with IE, since my post, above, just came up on top when I went to IE and refreshed. Whatever is going on is clearly above my pay grade.


----------



## Harv (Nov 24, 2013)

I've tried with Internet Explorer, Chrome and Firefox. The site's front page has not changed all day.


----------



## zim (Nov 24, 2013)

No problems with uc browser HD on tablet or ie 9 & 10 laptop & pc


----------



## tolusina (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm getting the same as the other day, no refresh on the desktop PC, no matter if I use Chrome, Firefox or IE, caches and history cleared or not.

A new twist I've observed using several phone browsers.
If I load CR on the phone, the mobile version loads, that, I assume by design, never hooks into the forums any way shape or form.
On the bottom of the mobile version is a link to the desktop site, if I click that, all seems well and I get a fresh page that shows recently updated forum posts.
Here's the mobile quirk I've found. If, instead of the page link, I use the browser's menu to load the desktop site, I then get the exact same stale page that I see on the PC.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 25, 2013)

.
Most surprising thing to me is there are people who actually use IE. If not gone, I thought IE was pretty well dead and nearly forgotten.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 25, 2013)

What's even more surprising... not one admin or mod seem to give a shite and respond to this thread. Either no one cares or this is the new norm. FWIW, for IE 11 there is no updating but on my iPad running latest version of Safari, the Forum Discussion updates consistently.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 25, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Most surprising thing to me is there are people who actually use IE. If not gone, I thought IE was pretty well dead and nearly forgotten.



Always have a back up. If you really want a laugh, I still have _Vista_ installed on this machine in the unlikely event 7 craps out


----------



## Harv (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmmmmm.... another day and still no refresh.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 25, 2013)

.
When I go to a different computer and use the Opera browser a three-day-old page shows up. That should not happen.

Given recent sell-offs of high end stuff I have to wonder if there is trouble in CR land.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 27, 2013)

Based on current observations, the site only refreshes now when a new story/rumour appears on the left, not when a new posting ocurs in the forum, so that could be several times a day, daily or even weekly depending on how many rumours are coming in 

Any chance of bring back the live refresh please?


----------



## distant.star (Dec 11, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> Based on current observations, the site only refreshes now when a new story/rumour appears on the left, not when a new posting ocurs in the forum, so that could be several times a day, daily or even weekly depending on how many rumours are coming in



Well, I've given it enough time to realize this is exactly what's happening. So, this *IS *the new normal. A CR version of image stabilization.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2013)

distant.star said:


> TrabimanUK said:
> 
> 
> > Based on current observations, the site only refreshes now when a new story/rumour appears on the left, not when a new posting ocurs in the forum, so that could be several times a day, daily or even weekly depending on how many rumours are coming in
> ...



Maybe for you, but I would say it's clearly a browser-dependent phenomenon. This thread, which has been dormant until you posted it, shows up in the list of 10 topics on the right side of the CR homepage when I look at it right now. Near the top of that list is a new topic that was created only a few minutes ago. The rumors on the left have not been updated since early this morning.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2013)

In fact, when I just looked, this thread was seventh or eighth on that list. But when I just went back to the CR homepage after posting the above, this thread is now at the top of the list that I see. So whatever refresh problem or cache problem you are experiencing, it's clearly not universal.

EDIT: Or maybe, as they say, you don't have a bug you have a feature. I guess Apple's Safari on iOS just lacks that image stabilization feature.


----------



## candc (Dec 12, 2013)

i use firefox 25.0.1 and it is not refreshing. maybe there is a setting in the options for this individual site so you can turn off cache to force a reload? it always shows current posts on my android tablet using chrome and viewing the desktop site

updated firefox to 26 same thing no forum updating on right side of page.

i opened up ie and checked the page and its identical to the nonrefreshing version i am seeing in firefox! i have not used ie for months so it cant have the same cache data, this is really weird. chrome on the android tablet updates just fine, it will show this post on this thread. r

cleared the cache in firefox and checked page, it shows up the same so it does not appear that its a browser issue of re displaying whats stored in the cache for that frame. the problem seems to be on the site side


----------



## distant.star (Dec 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > TrabimanUK said:
> ...



I'll have a hard time accepting "browser-dependent." Using three different browsers on two different computers with two different Windows operating systems, I get the same results.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2013)

distant.star said:


> Using ... Windows



Maybe we've found the problem?   8)

Kidding!!!

But, actually, maybe...



distant.star said:


> Using ... computers



...is the common denominator. Looking at two Macs with three browsers, all show the 7D firmware as the most recent post, from early this AM. 

The list refreshes properly on my iPhone, candc says it works on his Android tablet, we're both viewing the desktop version of the site, but there may be different coding for desktop-on-mobile.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> But, actually, maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, that appears to be the case. Safari on my Mac shows the old list from the last rumor add, but when I set it to emulate the iOS version of Safari, then switch that from the mobile to the desktop version, it shows the properly refreshed list.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried it this morning from home, from a different computer at work, and again tonight from my home machine, and the site has not updated.... but when I try it from an iPad, it does update.


----------



## Harv (Dec 12, 2013)

Same here..... 3 different browsers and NO updates.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried it again today at home and at work. Still no update since yesterday on a PC running windows and IE, yet in both places an iPAD (home) and an iPod(work) showed the update. Trying different browsers on the PCs had no affect on the problem.


----------



## ahab1372 (Dec 12, 2013)

if Browser and OS versions are inconclusive, it could depend on the Internet Service Provider - some might use transparent proxies - transparent like in "you don't see that they are there", not like in "we make it transparent that we use one". That combined with a html header for last updated date which is different for mobile versus desktop versions of the page, could explain it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried it this morning with IE 10 and it updates every time I switch between forum and home page.

Firefox 25.0.1 did not refresh. A newer version of Firefox is downloading (slowly) I'll see if it is any different.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 13, 2013)

I have the same problem on my macbook pro using safari. This all started several weeks ago. Until then, I never noticed this. Something has changed with the site.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Dec 17, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> I have the same problem on my macbook pro using safari. This all started several weeks ago. Until then, I never noticed this. Something has changed with the site.



It seemed to coincide with the change of the site to the "new" logo. Before that it seemed fine. 

Whilst I appreciate that changing a logo shouldn't affect anything, other settings might have been inadvertantly changed with a bit of "finger trouble" during the edit, as it definitely seems to only update when the Recent Rumors are updated (at least on IE9 on Windows at work and Safari on my Mac at home).

it is becoming a tad annoying now as it has been like this for a month now


----------



## candc (Dec 19, 2013)

The site was down earlier today, now it doesn't refresh on my android tablet either? Is this something the site administrator wants? I would think that having proper updates to the forum discussion on the front page would be important.


----------



## Harv (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, here we are almost two months later and the site still does not update. I tried all 3 browsers..... Firefox, Internet Explorer and Chrome.

It only changes when something new is posted by CR.

This is getting really old.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 14, 2014)

Since this thread started, I'm now using an all new Windows 7 PC build with only the latest I.E., Chrome and FireFox, the issue persists across all my available platforms.

Unfortunately, this thread and it's content appear stuck in a Catch 22 style logic loop. Since the post list doesn't refresh, this tread falls off the end of the list prior to admin's next view, admin never sees it, all that's posted here is for naught.

Oh well......


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2014)

FWIW, the most recent update to the CR home page was the AFMA patent from Canon, posted yesterday. My list of the 10 most recent posts is current as of this morning (the post at the top of the list is from slightly less than 2 hours ago), using Safari on a Mac. 

As an alternative to accessing the forums via the 10 most recent posts (which for you shows most recent relative to the last home page refresh), you could try using the unread posts or updates posts links on the forum home page. They're a bit subtle - it took me a while to run across them.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> ......you could try using the unread posts or updates posts links on the forum home page......


I did find that option and use it.

Still, the site's home page, not the sub site that is the forums, does not refresh latest forum posts until an admin posts a new rumor post. It's become a long standing quirk.

Also, the mobile version appears to no longer exist, nor is there a link to mobile or desktop versions at the bottom of the home page. Using the desktop link on a mobile platform used to be a work around, even that has been gone for a month and a half or more.

I do not see any admin posts in this thread, causes me to wonder if admins have seen it.

Probably best, for me anyway, is to chalk the issue up as a First World Annoyance, admins likely have other, preferable things to do than chase down some errant code.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Still, the site's home page, not the sub site that is the forums, does not refresh latest forum posts until an admin posts a new rumor post. It's become a long standing quirk.
> 
> Also, the mobile version appears to no longer exist, nor is there a link to mobile or desktop versions at the bottom of the home page. Using the desktop link on a mobile platform used to be a work around, even that has been gone for a month and a half or more.
> 
> ...



Agree that it's an annoyance. Some time back, I emailed CRguy about it, he replied that he dumped the site cache on his end. I'll send him another message...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'll send him another message...



He let me know that they've identified an isue with a caching plugin, and are working on a fix.


----------



## Harv (Jan 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'll send him another message...
> ...



Thanks, Neuro. Appreciate your help, as usual.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jan 17, 2014)

The list of topics now appears to be updating normally (after I hit the refresh button in Firefox - which I was doing before all this started). Although I like the "Show unread posts since last visit" and "show new replies to your posts" features (which I found after the updating problem started), it's still handy to be able to see the very recent activity on the main page. Thanks to the CR folk for getting it fixed (and, for that matter, for the CR site).


----------



## distant.star (Jan 23, 2014)

.
Looks like the fix is in.

Glad to finally see that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Looks like the fix is in.
> 
> Glad to finally see that.



CRguy informed me that they identified the problematic plugin update and rolled it back. He didn't say, but I assume they installed that plugin for a reason, and that they'll try again at some point. BUt hopefully they'll be on the lookout for this issue in the future...


----------



## candc (Jan 27, 2014)

okay, the forum discussion on the main page does refresh now but not on a post by post basis, it seems to be refreshing on timed intervals?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2014)

candc said:


> okay, the forum discussion on the main page does refresh now but not on a post by post basis, it seems to be refreshing on timed intervals?



That's the way it's been as long as I can remember, except when it wasn't refreshing at all.


----------



## candc (Jan 27, 2014)

glad they got it worked out.


----------



## troy19 (Feb 13, 2015)

Forum discussion posts on the right side of the main page is not updating since about a week or so?

Maybe because CR is in CR  on vacation by now and updates will return when he is back?


----------

